# [SOLVED] NEC DVD+-RW ND-6650A Driver wont run on inserting CD roms or CDs



## katiekan (Jul 29, 2008)

Re: NEC DVD+-RW ND-6650A Driver wont run on inserting CD roms or CDs 

------------------------------------------------------------------------ray:

Hi Techpro5238,
I spotted an old thread and have now registered with Tech Spt Forum in the hope someone can resolve a similar problem.

I think i have accidentally deleted sth while using window machanics
DELL LAPTOP running Windows XP Home.

I tried to resolve in the manner you described to mr.dabit, loaded Regedit etc and got to the CLASS entry you id and the set of nos BUT could not find the Upper and Lower filter values. I have two folders beneath the No'd folder called 0000 and Properties. The 0000 has 10 entries, the Properties one just Default REG_SZ value not set.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: NEC DVD+-RW ND-6650A Driver wont run on inserting CD roms or CDs*

Hi,
Uninstall any burning software you have and can replace.
Go into Control Panel> System> Hardware> Device Manager and right-click on the name of the DVD drive; select Uninstall and Restart.
Let Windows install and configure drivers for it.


----------



## katiekan (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: NEC DVD+-RW ND-6650A Driver wont run on inserting CD roms or CDs*

thnak you so much!! it worked now. thank thank thank you


----------

